# ماهي شهادات السلامة والصحة المهنية للشركات؟



## يا الغالي (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ماهي شهادات السلامة والصحة المهنية التي يمكن تحصلها الشركات والمصانع؟ .... بمعنى انها تملك بيئة عمل امنة وصحية.


----------



## يا الغالي (14 سبتمبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot]الحصول على شهادة في "[/FONT][FONT=&quot]برنامج الحماية التطوعي [/FONT]VPP[FONT=&quot]" هو برنامج تم تأسيسه من قبل منظمة الصحة والسلامة المهنية الأمريكية –الاوشا. [/FONT]










شهادة الثانية 
_OHSAS 18001 Certification


_




وهي شهادة بان الشركة تملك برنامج ادارة سلامة وصحة مهنية فعالة طبقا للموصفات 
_OHSAS 18001_






هل هناك شهادات الدولية اخرى في المجال السلامة والصحة المهنية؟


----------



## virtualknight (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## زعبيل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورين على المعلومات الرائعة


----------

